# Did You Have An Ipod Before Getting iPad ?



## homeoh (May 23, 2010)

SIL tells me I can get all the same stuff by buying an iPod....rather than
an iPad.He loves the iPod....but I'm wondering why so many ppl have gone 
to iPad ?If you've had both,what are the differences,if any? Know iPods don't require 
a monthly service fee.I'm interested in the 16G iPad, so that's not a consideration.

Games don't interest me.I mainly use a MacBook for surfing,email & saving pics.
Would appreciate your thoughts & comparsion of features. PL


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I have both a 32 gb iPod touch and a 64gb wifi iPad. I waited about two months after the iPad release to decide to get one because I thought my iPod would do everything that the iPad could do. I was wrong. I use my iPad for business. It is smaller and lighter than my netbook, so it is easier to travel with. I can work on documents, spreadsheets, and presentations on a reasonable sized screen. I can print with it to my wireless printer. I have an app called Readdledocs that lets me grab attachments from my email and put them in folders so that I have all of the backup material for the many meetings that I attend. This last is wonderful because I don't have to carry around reams of paper. For me the iPad works with my iPod. I use both. There are many things that you can do with the iPod and for many, the iPad is not needed. It all depends on what a person wants to do.

Hope this helps. Keep doing the research and I am sure that you will be happy with your decision.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wanted an iPod Touch before the iPad came out, but once the iPad came out, I knew that was the right device for me.  I'm using it as a portfolio for my quilts, the larger size is much more effective for me.  I've also done image editing on it for producing a quilt pattern; something that, though possible on the iPod Touch, would have been awkward.  

The other day, I made a list of things I had done that day on my iPad, and yes, many of these would be possible on an iPod Touch or iPhone, but the larger screen is so much better! (for me, I can carry it in my purse.)

Read email
Post to KB using Safari web browser
Read news on the BBC, ABC, WP, NYT, USA Today
Check other news sources I'm following through Pulse
image editing using Brushes
Listen to livestream NPR
searches on the internet using Safari web browser
WWF & other games
IM with girlfriend using the AIM app
Text grandchildren with TextPlus
post to Facebook (incidentally, the FaceBook app is terrible)
Update Blog (BlogPress)
Read on Kindle App and Stanza
Save and view PDFs using Goodreader
Save travel pages using Instapaper and Goodreader
Catch up on ABC shows I've missed using the ABC player, rather than DVR them.
Watch movies on Netflix.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Starting Feb. 5, I've gone Apple, in this order --
15" MacBook Pro
iTouch
iPhone (3GS)
iPad

In years prior, I've had 3 nanos.  I like the iTouch for carrying music with me though I guess iPhone could do that job too.  I love it all.  PCs are a thing of the past in my life.


----------



## homeoh (May 23, 2010)

This is exactly the response & info I was hoping for.Learning what ppl in real
life use the iPad for & how it compares to the iPod they have/had.

I'm older & do have good eyesight...but iPod seems awfully small to me.
Haven't tried my cochlear implant with an I phone...maybe someday.
Grdaughter in another state is always urging me to get one.

Also to Betsy & Jane.....thanks so much.I appreciate the time & great info.I'm 
a sloooow learner! Pat



sem said:


> I have both a 32 gb iPod touch and a 64gb wifi iPad. I waited about two months after the iPad release to decide to get one because I thought my iPod would do everything that the iPad could do. I was wrong. I use my iPad for business. It is smaller and lighter than my netbook, so it is easier to travel with. I can work on documents, spreadsheets, and presentations on a reasonable sized screen. I can print with it to my wireless printer. I have an app called Readdledocs that lets me grab attachments from my email and put them in folders so that I have all of the backup material for the many meetings that I attend. This last is wonderful because I don't have to carry around reams of paper. For me the iPad works with my iPod. I use both. There are many things that you can do with the iPod and for many, the iPad is not needed. It all depends on what a person wants to do.
> 
> Hope this helps. Keep doing the research and I am sure that you will be happy with your decision.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

sem said:


> I have both a 32 gb iPod touch and a 64gb wifi iPad. I waited about two months after the iPad release to decide to get one because I thought my iPod would do everything that the iPad could do. I was wrong. I use my iPad for business. It is smaller and lighter than my netbook, so it is easier to travel with. I can work on documents, spreadsheets, and presentations on a reasonable sized screen. I can print with it to my wireless printer. I have an app called Readdledocs that lets me grab attachments from my email and put them in folders so that I have all of the backup material for the many meetings that I attend. This last is wonderful because I don't have to carry around reams of paper. For me the iPad works with my iPod. I use both. There are many things that you can do with the iPod and for many, the iPad is not needed. It all depends on what a person wants to do.
> 
> Hope this helps. Keep doing the research and I am sure that you will be happy with your decision.


I have to agree with everything posted here, so ditto!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I take my ipod touch with me everywhere. Before I walk out the door I make sure that I have put my touch in my purse. I Sometimes I take my iPad with me. Sometimes I take my Kindle. I seldom take both my iPad AND my Kindle when I'm out and about in town.(Of course I take BOTH with me when I travel) WHen out and about I use my touch to listen to music and sometimes to read books. When at home, if I am working on my laptop or doing things around the house such as cooking, housework, exercising, reading my Kindle or taking a bath, I keep my touch on so that I am notified if it is my turn in WWF. (Yes I REALLY LIKE that game. ) I thought that once the Kindle for Android was released, I would hand down my touch to one of my children since I could read on my phone when out and about and without my iPad or Kindle, but I really like the portability of the touch and like not having to keep my ipad on when I am not specifically doing something on it.
Oh, but I LOVE my iPad. The touch does not IN ANY WAY REPLACE IT. i LOVE the big screen and also like several of the apps that are only available for the iPad.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I had and still have the iTouch before I bought my iPad.  I love the iTouch still for certain things.  I use it mostly at the gym on the elliptical or the treadmill.  I use it at night when I can't sleep.  All I have to do is try to concentrate on an audio book and I'm out like a light.

The do the same type things, but the iPad is nice because everything is so much bigger!  It's great for using in my chair here at home and I do take it to work and other places.  I'm not getting any younger (I'm 54) so bigger is better!  It's easy to look at the iTouch now and say 'the poor little thing' but both are good for different reasons.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Just FYI, I saw an article sometime around July 1st (couldn't find it in a brief look) that said that as of that time, Apple was saying that 37% of all iPad owners, the iPad was their very first Apple product.  That was true for me.  I have never had an ipod or any other apple product.  Love my Ipad, no desire for any other Apple product.


----------



## IUHoosier (Aug 6, 2010)

I had a regular iPod for a couple years, but then one of my dogs decided it was a chew toy....  I eventually replaced it with an iTouch, but wasn't all that crazy about it - the screen is really too small to surf as much as I do.  I've relegated it to strictly music again.  But I'm in love with my iPad.  (I'm typing out this message on it, actually.). I play games, surf, hit the reader boards, and do work on it since they've updated the citrix app.  It's taken the place of a notebook for me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

iPad was my first Fruity device, but before iPad I had a Palm Pre phone and before that an old Creative Zen media player that had many iPod-ish attributes.  The larger screen and huge battery life of the iPad make it a lot better for many things.  The satellite images in the maps app is jaw-dropping on the iPad screen.

I do find typing on the touch screen of the iPad absolutely intolerable for any length of time.  If I needed to type a lot, I'd get a bluetooth keyboard.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a 64GB itouch and a 32 wi-fi ipad. I still use the itouch carrying it in my wallet. I do not read on it as the screen is just too small and really hurts my eyes.  While I use to play games and watch movies on it, I don't anymore. My itouch is used for calendar, calculator and to carry my movie and book lists for the most part.  Myt ipad is used for everything else.  I still have my kindle for use in direct light. Having said all that I have on order the K3 and just got a good deal on a 64GB 3G ipad (700) which I couldn't resist    ! Need the room, 32GB just too small for my uses.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I had an iPod touch before getting the iPad.  I carry the touch with me everywhere. I use it for music, calendar,  and emergency reading although I usually have my Kindle with me.    The iPad doesn’t go everywhere with me yet , I haven’t got around to purchasing a sim for it but when I do I think it will be a constant companion.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm abit of a gadget junky. I have got an ipod, the iphone and the ipad. While the iphone can do "most" of what the ipad can do, the problem is the small screen. I didn't have much problems with it earlier, except I was also not as enticed to read the news from the apps I have had on there. and there were notes and stuff with diagrams that I would read on there, or tried to, but gave up and rather read it black and white with the kindle.

With my IPad, I take notes on it while in class, do my assignments on it, maintain a schedule with regards to work, work placements and what not, emails, forums, multi-messenging and read diagram-ed out textbooks on it (as in things like anatomy and physiology that comes in colour)... oh and also watch tv shows on it. I love my kindle but it doesn't appear to handle diagrams too well. at least not to a satisfactory level.

And, this may sound odd considering everything, I carry my ipad, iphone and my kindle everywhere with me (the ipod has since gone to Apple Heaven), because I have specified definite purposes to each of them now. 

hope that helps.


----------



## homeoh (May 23, 2010)

I appreciate all the poster info.The more I read, the more I think an iPod would
just make me want the iPad.I'm on MacBook now & do love Apple products.

So...iPad it is.Now if we could get a break with weather.Who wants
to go shopping when it's 100* in the shade? Not me


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

homeoh said:


> I appreciate all the poster info.The more I read, the more I think an iPod would
> just make me want the iPad.I'm on MacBook now & do love Apple products.
> 
> So...iPad it is.Now if we could get a break with weather.Who wants
> to go shopping when it's 100* in the shade? Not me


You are so right! I just bought an iTouch which as left me lusting even more for the iPad!!!

By the way, I noted on your prior post, you are a CI receipient? So am I! Check your PMs.

Juanita


----------

